

Bankocracy - bensummers
http://www.lrb.co.uk/v31/n21/john-lanchester/bankocracy

======
quant18
_In the meantime, perhaps we should try and think of a name for the new
economic system._

No half-Greek half-French monstrosities like "bankocracy". Sounds awful.
Trapezocracy please. (Warning: Google Books tells me I'm the first person in
the history of the English language to think of this, so probably I'm spelling
it wrong and it should be something like trapezitocracy or trapezacracy or I
don't know what else).

An Oxford man should have been able to think of that himself, especially one
who gets published in the London Review of Books on a regular basis.

